# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Dance  The  Trance

## Ferdinandi

:majmun duke kercyer:  
FANSAT E MUZIKES DANCE DHE TRANCE!!!

----------


## topolina

Shyqyr qe na doli nje fans i muzikes dance/trance!
Ku ishe deri tani ti Fredinand?!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondi1

dhe un e preferoj shume thechno
esht fantastike

----------


## Ferdinandi

Me bohet qejfi qe paska dhe fansa te kesaj rryme dhe per falendedrim po ju jap ndonji vote qe te dyve!!!!!

----------


## |HaCKeR|

Si fillim po ju jap 1 link "madheshtor" qe eshte radio dhe ka brenda forume per trance... Ktu mund te degjoni 24 ore live radio trance te gjith dj e njohur per momentin...

   Dhe sa per info te preferuarit e mi jane: Dj Tiesto, Miss Shiva, Blank & Jones, Kai Tracid, Dj Quicksilver, Dj Sash, Ferry Corsten, Dj Doboy etj etj etj.... dhe shume te tjere qe nuk mund te numerohen... Degjoni Di dhe flasim prape...  :buzeqeshje: 

   Shnet e pare!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Edituar, Estella. Bej kujdes heres tjeter.

----------


## StterollA

Po ve shenim dhe une ne kete teme si fans i GoaTrancit  :ngerdheshje: 

Idol kam Paul Oakenfold dhe Robert Miles

----------


## topolina

Shyqyr mo Tomi qe na u perputhen nje here mendimet ne te dyve .  :buzeqeshje: 
Ferdinandi shume flm per ato sitet.

----------


## |HaCKeR|

Ej o Tom ate partyn qe thu ti kam qen ene une eshte bo ne shtator... dhe eshte bo nja 2 vjet rresht Rave Party diten nderkombetare te Ravit... Hyrja ka qen 3000 lek plako!  :buzeqeshje:  edhe vitin e fundit qe eshte bo tek piramida maj mend qe kan ardh edhe ca Dj francez robo nqs ke qen i ma mend.... Rave Party + Weed Party Llulla modhe me 1 llaf!  :buzeqeshje:  

    Me pas nuk eshte bo me tek piramida se e zuni Top Corp.  :buzeqeshje:  dhe eshte bo me nja ca lokale anej siper ekonomikut dhe 1 her ne Ndroq... edhe u ka bo tull fare... 

   Hajt pra me tmira!

----------


## Ferdinandi

UAU SE PRISJA QE TE KISH KAQ SHUME FANSA TE TRANCE-MUSIC !!!
POR MOS HARRONI SE JAME UNE AI ME I CMENDUR!!!!!!

----------


## xengjell

Une jam nje fans i muzikes Trance  dhe i pershendes te gjithe ata qe degjojne kete muzik jeni NJESHA....

by

----------


## Flava

mua me pelqen Dance me shum..

----------


## xengjell

Kerceni te gjithe me kete muzika fantastike

----------


## Ferdinandi

Po bebin ce deshe kjo muzike nuk eshte per minorena!!
Apo s'ka gje kujt t'ja fishkelleje ta degjoje!!

----------


## tom

o topolinaaaa...thash une ,per muzike do na perputheshin shijet ne nje pike

----------


## Ferdinandi

O Tom e mbaje men une disko lux pse c'fare???
Sa per barin qe e ke ngjite ne mesazhi me bene syte xixa!!!
Me gjthe ate bare e di ca i puno anapulles apo jo behesh hekur!

----------


## dordi1

disko LUX!!! aty ku kon aedhe te parat GO GO GIRLS ne tirone...
meqenese qeke shok me land fushen tani u morem vesh tamom tomo. po tan xheladini ka bohet mer jahu? 

o.k. tom

----------


## vagabondi1

hey people pershendetje, me te vertet po shtohen fansat e trance ketu ne forum
ky esht nje nder me te peferarit e mi   NRG , dj tiesto etj.
Dhe kenga ime me e preferuar e ketij esht G-spot. 
Hey na thoni dhe ju ca titujsh kenge qe te kemi mundesi te gjithe te marim kenge sa me te bukura
ja kalofshi mir

----------


## tom

john digweed,paul van duk,sasha,carl cox,schiller,astral projection (kto jon tull fare .jon 2 dj nga israeli).po po te me digjosh mu bli nje volum qe quhet TRANCE ALLSTARS.aty i ke te gjitha...oseGOA TRANCE COLLECTION.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Ky music factory eshte i vetmi  night club ne Tirane qe jepe music dance dhe trance di nanjoni nonji tjter te na beji nonji ze!!  :Kercim pupthi3:

----------

